# Footwell Lights Anyone?



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone had footwell lights installed in their TT that they would recommend, any pics would be much appreciated. Thnx all.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

What do you want to know?

I have retro-fitted the (front) footwell lights as well as the puddle and warning lights in the doors - all done as they would have been done from the factory.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

From MY10 onwards the CECM connections are different, they now look like:









I followed this thread (for a Passat)
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... -CC-MY2011

The pin you are looking to use for the positive feed for the lights is pin 50 in the centre (white) plug.
By doing it this way they will work as if they were fitted at the factory - so you have the option of them on whilst you are driving with the lights on, the brightness can also be dimmed through the DIS.

I used slightly different lights (still OE VAG) than what would of been fitted at the factory - because I had them, the only difference is the corners are slightly squarer and they use a different plug.

I used:

6L0 947 415 - Lights x2
1J0 971 972 Flat connector x2 (these fit into the lights)
000 979 131E Wire set x3

Cut the one wire set in half for the passenger side light (as the wire set's have the terminal on both ends) and lengthen the wires so it reaches the CECM.
The drivers side positive wire is long enough to run from the light to pin 50 on the CECM, cut the end off the negative wire and put a round terminal on bolted to the chassis.

I then simply put some eBay LED's into the lights, something like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2X-T10-501-19 ... 43ae93c01a

Mine are actually CANBUS LED's, because again I had them.

*If you decide to use the TT boot lights instead of the above ones then you will need:*

4B0 947 415A Lights x2 (same as the one in the boot / glovebox)
893 971 632 Connector x2 (these are a more square connector)
000 979 133E Wire set x2 (these have larger terminals than the ones I used)
000 979 131E Wire set x1 (the larger 000 979 133 wire sets terminal is too large for the CECM, so you still need one of these)

A very basic wiring diagram:










HTH


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

*For the puddle and warning lights:*

I have not done a walk through for this as there are several on the 'net for retro fitting puddle lights into an Audi, these are all pretty much the same for most Audi's, the bit that differs being where to power them from.

To retro fit the puddle lights & door open warning light (red light) using the OE power supplies from the door controllers you need to power the lights as follows:

Positive feed is pin No. 18
Negative feed is pin No.19 (the driver's side door already has an earth wire in pin 19, so splice into this)

Parts needed:
2x Puddle lights (4B0 947 415)
2x Door open warning lights (6Y0 947 411)
8x Repair wires (000 979 133E) £17.85
4x Plugs for lights £8.64
2x Repair wires for door controllers £4.46

Consumables used:
Solder
Flux
Heat shrink.
Wiring loom tape
2x small cable ties for the controller plugs.

Each repair wire has a terminal on each end, so you could get away with just 4x repair wires for the lights - BUT the cables would then have to be lengthened as well, for this reason I used 8 wires.

Repair wires:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Gizmo,

You the man - BTW did you know you were on TV last night? 8)

Anyway, I would love to be able to retro fit the footwell lights to my roadster as OEM.
However since mine is a 2007 I did read some where on a long thread that this is only possible on later cars.

Can you confirm this?

Cheers - and oh dont get wet! :roll:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheers for the guide Gizmo! :-*


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

These guides will come in really handy so thank you!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

No problems

ajayp, it can also be done on pre MY10 cars but the CECM is totally different

See here for earlier cars http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=145743

Oh an I always try to keep dry


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Gizmo68 said:


> No problems
> 
> ajayp, it can also be done on pre MY10 cars but the CECM is totally different
> 
> ...


Thanks mate 8)


----------



## Joelc (Aug 21, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> I have retro-fitted the (front) footwell lights as well as the puddle and warning lights in the doors - all done as they would have been done from the factory.


As I live in North America and this is not even an option can you please post pictures of the finished product so I can determine whether or not it is worth the effort...thanks...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

OK tey are not wonderful photo's, for some reason they look quite blue, but I can assure you they are pure white, the interior light are IMO probably a bit too bright, but IMO the footwell lights make a HUGE difference and are well worth doing as it brightens the the front up no end.

Do not forget though if you wire them to the CECM (as OE) you need them activating with VCDS,

Drivers side LED footwell:









Passenger side LED footwell:









Puddle light LED:









The warning light uses the OE w5w bulbs as a white LED would make the light quite pink, if you must use LED's in these ones then use red LED's.









LED fitted in the interior lights:









HTH


----------



## Joelc (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the photos...I wish I were more handy with my car but alas I am not...I will therefore have to ask my Audi dealer next time it is in for service whether they can retrofit these...

Much thanks..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Some dealers are very awkward when it comes to fitting extras. Reasons include problems later down the line once cars are sold and like-for-like parts are ordered and things are then either missing or different. Whilst I can understand that view, if someone wants something done then (a) they can make money from it and (b) It's got to be more interesting/challenging than just following a workshop manual over and over again, surely?

A lot extras are simply too time-consuming though. That comment doesn't refernece this thread.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Gizmo68 said:


> LED fitted in the interior lights:


Which LEDs did you use for these? I presume they didn't throw up any DIS errors.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I fitted these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220951377971
They did take a while to arrive though - just under 25 *working *days.

No CANBUS errors at all (but then they are CANBUS LED's :wink: ) not sure if the interior lights are CANBUS controlled or not? the ones in the doors probably are though.

But @ less than £1 per LED, IMO it really isn't worth not using CANBUS (error free) LED's.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought they were standard items in the RS Patrizio? You sure you dont have them?

Maybe im just going mad, but im sure they are, maybe it was MY11 change? My car has them and wasnt specced with them from what I can gather. Had them in both my RS's pretty cool wee feature tbh.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Havent had a chance to drive it much of late and its been in a workshop for mods for a while now so i cant check, i cant recall it having them but then again i have only driven it a couple of times at night  maybe im losing my marbles mitchy...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> Havent had a chance to drive it much of late and its been in a workshop for mods for a while now so i cant check, i cant recall it having them but then again i have only driven it a couple of times at night  maybe im losing my marbles mitchy...


Maybe its me mate, its just I have them and it wasnt specced with them on the spec sheet. Bizarre. Still an option on the configurator so I'm probably wrong and just landed lucky.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Havent had a chance to drive it much of late and its been in a workshop for mods for a while now so i cant check, i cant recall it having them but then again i have only driven it a couple of times at night  maybe im losing my marbles mitchy...
> ...


Yeah it could be a fluke, when i got my car there was no record to what it had spec wise so i was pleasantly suprised with some stuff i didnt know it had, will check the footwells when i get it back


----------



## London TT (Apr 2, 2012)

A great thread and im sure the 'how too' will come in V handy..

Seeing as im by bluewater, you may just get a PM from me re: Coding Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

London TT said:


> A great thread and im sure the 'how too' will come in V handy..
> 
> Seeing as im by bluewater, you may just get a PM from me re: Coding Gizmo


No problem, fire away when you are ready. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very valuable info from gizmo, great to have guides on stuff like this


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> I used: 6L0 947 415 - Lights x2
> 
> If you decide to use the TT boot lights instead of the above ones then you will need:[/b]
> 4B0 947 415A Lights x2 (same as the one in the boot / glovebox)


Hi Gizmo68
- can you remember what the dealer prices are for the light units please ?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

grasmere said:


> Gizmo68 said:
> 
> 
> > I used: 6L0 947 415 - Lights x2
> ...


Yes the 6L0 947 415 ones are £9.18 each.

The other lights I already had.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo68 said:
> ...


cheers mate - ordering Tuesday and thanks for all the details on this and the other thread


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

bits ordered - fitting and pics to follow at the weekend


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wish i could do this to MY08 but im not even goner attempt it as my knowledge of stuff like this is ZERO


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

grasmere said:


> bits ordered - fitting and pics to follow at the weekend


well I 'would' have fitted them but dealer ordered the plastic housing for the end of the cable that plugs into the light instaed of the actual short cable itself 

When I ordered the lamp housing I expected to have to get leds off ebay but in fact the housings came with a mini led pcb inside so the lamp was all ready to go which was an unexpected bonus.
When I checked which was +ve and -ve between the lamp pins I found that connecting one way lit the led white and reversing the connection lit it red. (I will consider a way to make use of that later.)

Gizmo68 - when the lamps are fitted to CECM pin 50 and DIS enabled etc do the lamps only come on when eg door opened or can they be set to be on even when driving and also dimmed?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

grasmere said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo88 - when the lamps are fitted to CECM pin 50 and DIS enabled etc do the lamps only come on when eg door opened or can they be set to be on even when driving and also dimmed?


When wired to the CECM (and once activated with VCDS) you then have the option of them being on whenever the sidelights or headlights are on, you can adjust the brightness of them in the DIS.
Alternatively they can be turned off and just used when a door is opened.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

cheers Gizmo68, superb guide and all done. No pics because I didnt feel anything was any different to whats already available on this thread.

Main point to reiterate was the part number for the footwell lights with LED included

I got 8J0 947 409 £7.17 + VAT


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Main point to reiterate was the part number for the footwell lights with LED included
> 
> I got 8J0 947 409 £7.17 + VAT


I used the same unit to replace my existing incandescent boot light.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

grasmere said:


> cheers Gizmo68, superb guide and all done. No pics because I didnt feel anything was any different to whats already available on this thread.
> 
> Main point to reiterate was the part number for the footwell lights with LED included
> 
> I got 8J0 947 409 £7.17 + VAT


No worries glad it was of use [smiley=cheers.gif]

I did contemplate buying the OE LED's but since I had already obtained (FOC) 5 of the 6 lights necessary to do the footwells, puddle and marker lights and had a few suitable LED's already I thought it was a bit pointless.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> [I did contemplate buying the OE LED's but since I had already obtained (FOC) 5 of the 6 lights necessary to do the footwells, puddle and marker lights and had a few suitable LED's already I thought it was a bit pointless.


yes makes sense of course :wink:

Ive another light mod coming up - pics this time as its a little bit different 8)


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought I would add some better(ish) photo's taken with a proper camera this time - but still the same crap photographer though so don't expect too much :lol:

LED footwell, LED puddle and OE W5W marker lights









+ LED interior lights 









Plus today's addition of 2x 3mm (5000MCD) LED's in the interior light housing. 









Despite them looking pink in this photo, I can assure you they are not :lol:


----------



## vailance (Apr 2, 2011)

just got myself some OE LED light, anyone know which positive pin should i insert to the connectors?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

vailance said:


> just got myself some OE LED light, anyone know which positive pin should i insert to the connectors?


can you supply any more info - eg which lights which car? which connector ?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> Plus today's addition of 2x 3mm (5000MCD) LED's in the interior light housing.
> Despite them looking pink in this photo, I can assure you they are not :lol:


Gizmodo68, these are not the map reading lights are they?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

grasmere said:


> Gizmo68 said:
> 
> 
> > Plus today's addition of 2x 3mm (5000MCD) LED's in the interior light housing.
> ...


Not as such no, if you look closely you can see the map light chrome rings:









They are placed in the same position as the OE ones, however the OE ones are a fairly dim SMD light whereas the LED's I used were brighter - they are still recessed behind the trim and cannot be seen until the sidelights are turned on.

The power for them was taken from pin 5 (blue/grey) and the earth from pin 1 (brown)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Blimey... I never expected my topic to light up so much interest  all intriguing and valuable stuff!


----------



## vailance (Apr 2, 2011)

grasmere said:


> vailance said:
> 
> 
> > just got myself some OE LED light, anyone know which positive pin should i insert to the connectors?
> ...


Hi,
i just figure it out by randomly guessing the Connector D and Connector B. Finally my car was on Pin 7 on Connector B somehow share the same as Audi A3 8P, most of the guys were talkin bout the Connector D pin9. but in my case, is wasnt.

So far it works fine including the control via DIS. One thing disappoint me is the FWLight did not operate same as my previous scirocco, which the light will turn on all the time (at night) and when the door is opened.



Gizmo68 said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo68 said:
> ...


Hi,

my car does not comes with any ambient light. is there a part number where it cames originally with LED lighting? i wish to retrofit these as well. 


> The power for them was taken from pin 5 (blue/grey) and the earth from pin 1


possible to DIY myself with some SMD light which is as bright as the OEM or maybe little brighter?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

vailance said:


> i just figure it out by randomly guessing the Connector D and Connector B. Finally my car was on Pin 7 on Connector B somehow share the same as Audi A3 8P, most of the guys were talkin bout the Connector D pin9. but in my case, is wasnt.
> 
> So far it works fine including the control via DIS. One thing disappoint me is the FWLight did not operate same as my previous scirocco, which the light will turn on all the time (at night) and when the door is opened.
> my car does not comes with any ambient light. is there a part number where it cames originally with LED lighting? i wish to retrofit these as well.


Maybe you have the wrong pin then? 
certainly on a MY11 car they can stay on whenever you are driving (with the lights on) this option can be turned on and off in the DIS.



vailance said:


> possible to DIY myself with some SMD light which is as bright as the OEM or maybe little brighter?


Yes it's a pretty straightforward DIY job If you can solder.

These photo's found here http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=252775&start=15 will show you the locations of the OE SMD's:


































What I did was to soldier an LED to a small PCB which was then hot glued into place over the top of where the OE SMD's are located (glue them to the white plastic and not the OE PCB!)

It was then simply a case of soldering a resistor to the LED (so they work with 12v) and then a pair of cables to splice into the OE loom going to pins No. 5 & 1.


----------



## vailance (Apr 2, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> certainly on a MY11 car they can stay on whenever you are driving (with the lights on) this option can be turned on and off in the DIS.


Hi,
i have a MY08/09 TTS which i believe >MY2010 has diff socket. 
I'm not sure why, i tried the suggested Pin9 on Connector D, the LED stays on all the time IRC. adjusting the brightness on the DIS(the only option i can do,assuming i vagcom it properly, enable "footwell light installed")

maybe someone can enlighten me :?:



Gizmo68 said:


> Yes it's a pretty straightforward DIY job If you can solder.
> 
> These photo's found here http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=252775&start=15 will show you the locations of the OE SMD's:
> 
> ...


thanks will try that out and maybe get some LED of the bay to test out.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Gizmo68 said:


> I fitted these:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220951377971
> They did take a while to arrive though - just under 25 *working *days.
> 
> ...


I got mine today and fitted. A 'little' on the blue side for my liking but nicer than the OE.
Did you do the vanity mirror lights?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

No they are the only ones I did not do as we don't tend to use them.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

One of my favourite mods. I went for red in the footwell.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I fitted some LED festoons in my vanity lights today
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290635011465? ... 1439.l2649
I chose these over SMDs as I thought the latter appeared slightly bluer which I don't like. However, these are also slightly bluish.
The cases are plastic instead of glass so sturdier.
The LEDs are only on one side of the bulb of course and I slightly rotated them so they face the metal reflector in the light to give a more even light.
Next the glovebox and boot...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone posted a link on Briskoda today for a supplier of OE lights, c/w the wiring loom for just £18.89 (+ P&P)

http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=131


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> Someone posted a link on Briskoda today for a supplier of OE lights, c/w the wiring loom for just £18.89 (+ P&P)
> 
> http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=131


Would these do the job on MY08 with no fotwell lights?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

They do look identical in size to what I fitted and are OE.

I know there are 2 or 3 slightly different shaped lights (squarer corners or more rounded like in the boot of the TT) but the physical size of the light units are the same.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

m-a-r-k said:


> Gizmo68 said:
> 
> 
> > I fitted these:
> ...


Update:
I wasn't totally happy with the blue tint of these bulbs. Found these, 
2 T10 W5W 194 Car White 20 SMD LED Side Light Bulb 12V 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251104024565? ... 1497.l2649 for extra brightness and they are *white* - no hint of blue at all - the contrast was significant. I'm very pleased for £1.69. They are same whiteness as Audi LED lights in my glovebox and boot and you don't need CANBUS error free ones for dome lights by the way.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

He must of had a different batch of them then as mine (in both my Superb and the TT) are the whitest ones I have come across, no blue tint to them at all.

It is a bit of a minefield buying LED's!!


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm finding (from my small sample of dome, vanity and AUDI LED boot lights) that the smaller SMDs are whiter than the larger ones. These newer bulbs have 20 small SMDs rather than the 5 large ones on the previous bulbs.
Anyway, happy with them and the boot and glovebox lights now. Thanks for your help in this topic which got me started.
Just need the nerve to do my puddle and door open lights now :?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gizmo68 said:


> vailance said:
> 
> 
> > i just figure it out by randomly guessing the Connector D and Connector B. Finally my car was on Pin 7 on Connector B somehow share the same as Audi A3 8P, most of the guys were talkin bout the Connector D pin9. but in my case, is wasnt.
> ...


Hello

Cannot remove the plug from the large black box at the top, do you have to push the little silver pin doown to remove?

Regards


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Gizmo your led mods look fantastic.

I wish i could do this but i have never attempted messing with car electrics at all apart from doing soundsystem installs in years gone by and tbh this all looks like it could cost me a fortune if i mess anything up!

Am i right in thinking you have put brighter red led's into the std centre light controls overhead in order to light up the centre console red at night?

My TT is a 08, is it possible to do all these lighting upgrades to mine?

Sorry if the answer is already within but my head is spinning with reading posts by yourself and seperate threads by Toshiba too.

I think i may have fried my brain


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Our TT didn't have the interior light pack so the only lights it left the factory with were the map lights, vanity lights, boot and glovebox light.
I fitted the red LED's from scratch, a bit of careful measuring meant they were spot on with the OE position.

Your car uses the older style CECM so the feed for the footwell lights is a bit different, other than that it would be the same.


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Gizmo68 said:


> Our TT didn't have the interior light pack so the only lights it left the factory with were the map lights, vanity lights, boot and glovebox light.
> I fitted the red LED's from scratch, a bit of careful measuring meant they were spot on with the OE position.
> 
> Your car uses the older style CECM so the feed for the footwell lights is a bit different, other than that it would be the same.


OK mate tyvm for your help. Just wish you were not at the opposite end of the U.K.  but then maybe it's better from your point of view in case you get a visitor at the front door ha!


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Would i be right in thinking it has a highline cecm as it has factory fitted bi-xenons?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow didn't realise my topic was still going so strong!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

StevieW said:


> Would i be right in thinking it has a highline cecm as it has factory fitted bi-xenons?


Mine has halogens. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Gizmo68 said:


> When wired to the CECM (and once activated with VCDS) you then have the option of them being on whenever the sidelights or headlights are on, you can adjust the brightness of them in the DIS.
> Alternatively they can be turned off and just used when a door is opened.


I've just fitted Audi OE LED footwell lights (8J0 947 409A) wired to pin 50 of CECM and done the VCDS mods (Byte 12/Bit 5, Byte 20/Bit 0 and Byte 25/Bit 3). There was a wire in CECM pin 51.
I have the DIS menu item to set the brightness of the lights.
The lights come one when I open the doors and fade when I close them and go out altogether when I drive EVEN with the headlights on.

You mention it is an option to have them on when side/headlights are on. How? What have I missed?
Thanks


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you enabled them in the DIS?

(the car is not here at the moment&#8230;. and it is snowing, so I cannot physically look to see what was enabled, but from memory you need to tick a box in the DIS)


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Further tests in the dark of my garage show that the footwell lights do indeed come on when I turn sidelights and headlights on via the dashboard switch. It was hard to see them in the sunshine  
However, I normally have the switch set to 'Auto' and I have done your VCDS mod to have the sidelights on permanently. The footwell lights are not on when this is the state of the lights. That's fine, the footwell lights don't need to be on during the day.


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Gizmo68 said:


> Have you enabled them in the DIS?
> 
> (the car is not here at the moment&#8230;. and it is snowing, so I cannot physically look to see what was enabled, but from memory you need to tick a box in the DIS)


How do I code the footwell lights via VCDS?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

09 convenience, Byte 0/Bit 2 Footwell Lights

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> 09 convenience, Byte 0/Bit 2 Footwell Lights
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Is that for TT RS?


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead, but it could be useful...

Has anyone in the US (or in any other Left-Hand Drive countries) done the footwell light modification? I can find where the light should go for the passenger. However, I cannot find where the driver's side light housing should be placed. I would prefer to keep it as factory looking as possible. Is there a plastic piece that needs to be added, or a replacement part that already has the hole for the light? I would rather not get barbaric, but will if I have to. Any pictures would be awesome.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you have knee airbags? If so in both sides? That is the only North American difference I can't think of, though I'm sure there must still be a space. Can you take a photo?


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Do you have knee airbags? If so in both sides? That is the only North American difference I can't think of, though I'm sure there must still be a space. Can you take a photo?


Sorry for the delay. Got a touch of The COVID-19, and it has been kicking my ass.

I understand that North American models did not have any footwell lights installed. However, I did find this little snippet on erWin.









I am not certain about the knee airbags. My passenger side has a cutout for the light, but my driver's side does not appear to have anything. Under my headlight switch, it does say airbag. Here are a few pics from the driver's side. I am not even sure where it should be. Left? Right? Center? ??? How about a LHD pic of an installed light? Anyone?


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

After quite a bit of Googling, I realize that I may have answered my own question. Does my vehicle take a special kind of LED light that fits into that tiny little square hole? I found a side-by-side comparison pic. I believe the part number is either 4G0919390B or 4G0919390C. Does anyone know the difference between the two? They appear to both cost the same from Audi. Of course it costs over twice the price as the rectangle-style.  Is this THE solution?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure those distinct rectangle panels are knee airbags. Europe didn't get those so not familiar, but it does take up a lot of space. I'll try and get photos of mine tomorrow as I don't think LHD/RHD would make such difference other than being symmetrical, but might be wrong

You could always cut larger holes for the rectangle light units if not


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> I'm pretty sure those distinct rectangle panels are knee airbags. Europe didn't get those so not familiar, but it does take up a lot of space. I'll try and get photos of mine tomorrow as I don't think LHD/RHD would make such difference other than being symmetrical, but might be wrong
> 
> You could always cut larger holes for the rectangle light units if not


Just came back from dicking around above the pedals. That little square cutout is not for a light. Not sure where it is supposed to go. Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

It seems the cars with knee airbags are not meant to have the footwell lights? I'm not sure where those other part #s came from but I'm only seeing 8J0947409A for older cars and 8J0947409 (no A) for newer cars. They are both LED lights but for some reason it has a split date of May 2011. They appear to be similar, but different shapes. 

The cars with airbags look like they have no space for these lights so I think the best you can do is cut a hole in that rearward piece behind the airbag and maybe hot glue 'em to secure?


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

TT'sRevenge said:


> It seems the cars with knee airbags are not meant to have the footwell lights? I'm not sure where those other part #s came from but I'm only seeing 8J0947409A for older cars and 8J0947409 (no A) for newer cars. They are both LED lights but for some reason it has a split date of May 2011. They appear to be similar, but different shapes.
> 
> The cars with airbags look like they have no space for these lights so I think the best you can do is cut a hole in that rearward piece behind the airbag and maybe hot glue 'em to secure?


I think it may be a case of a bracket that was never produced or delivered. Neither the local Audi Dealerships, nor Audi of America have any information. So, I looked around eBay for footwell light brackets from other Audi models. Others use two thin channels and a pressure switch to hold them in place. In my second picture, you can see the two thin channels at the edge nearest to the airbag. It looks like the little "square" is where the pressure switch may lock into place. I wonder if it was so close to the airbag that they were worried about liability. Anyhow, since I cannot find the real deal, I am going to fab one up (using another model from eBay and keeping clear of the airbag) to get the job done. It won't quick release like others, but will do the job of lighting the footwell just fine. I'm hoping @MT-V6 posts a follow-up with some pics before I order parts. Either way, I will post some pictures and part numbers when I get it all sorted.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry I completely forgot...

It's literally just a rectangle hole it mounts in, the light unit has a clip piece to wedge it in

Will try and remember tomorrow


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Sorry I completely forgot...
> 
> It's literally just a rectangle hole it mounts in, the light unit has a clip piece to wedge it in
> 
> Will try and remember tomorrow


Could you take pics of both driver and passenger? One way or "another" (this one, LOL) I am going to get footwell lights installed. I would like to get them placed properish, though.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here you go, they are fitted in different positions on both sides

The driver side is behind the air vent outlets and to the left of centre









Passenger side is inline with the air vent outlets and also left of centre, but not by so much


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

@MT-V6 On my 2012 TT passenger side (your driver's side), it is all the way to the right. This follows the same methodology they used for our Tiguan. Passenger is all the way to the right and the driver's side is all the way to the left, in front of the OBDII plug over the dead pedal. I may split the difference between the Tiguan and how yours is spaced. That way, my light add-on won't have any way of interfering with the gas or brake pedals. It will be more over the dead pedal and out of the way.

I am not sure my CECM supports the footwell lights. If not, I think I will rob door open signal from CECM B/T12c, 11. Let me know it this sounds insane.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What module 09 do you have? 2012 will be BCM and I think they all support them so I don't think you'll have a problem there

That CECM connector reference won't apply to you, there will be 3 big 52 pin connectors. Can remember the pin off top of my head but will check it for you


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> What module 09 do you have? 2012 will be BCM and I think they all support them so I don't think you'll have a problem there
> 
> That CECM connector reference won't apply to you, there will be 3 big 52 pin connectors. Can remember the pin off top of my head but will check it for you


I stand corrected. I CAN add footwell lights. I CANNOT add a rear fog light. ...I don't think. @MT-V6 A little off topic, but what does Byte 18 look like for you? What bit/byte do you enable the rear fog option? It doesn't even show up as an option for me.

I received an Audi OEM footwell light bracket for an A4 that I purchased from eBay. Need to stare at the footwell for awhile before I chop into the bracket and panel to add the driver light. I will update with some pics when done. It is going to be awhile; I need to make sure I do this properly.


```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels:. 8P0-907-063.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 S    HW: 8P0 907 063 S
   Component: BCM PQ35  H   110 0653
   Revision: 00110 AD  
   Coding: 6E000B2FA81336242074C9E001100D4D50FE77AA1020D928DC000A440041
   Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
   VCID: 44878C9CC71551AFAB-8010

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8J1 955 119 A    HW: 8J1 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU354  H08 0070
   Coding: 00FD10

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 910 557     HW: 8K0 955 559 A  Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
   Component: REGENLICHTSEN  H04 0003
   Coding: 02492C

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HO  H05 1501

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------

